# VM Ware Update



## El Fiendo (Oct 14, 2009)

To all of you who still use VM Ware clients on your CPU, instead of WCG Crunching or regular SMP Folding, we've got a new update that's come along that should increase system usability as well as increase PPD. 

VM Ware Player now supports 4 threads as per version 3.0, whereas prior versions were only 2 threaded versions. As such, to maximize an i7, you needed 4 clients folding at once. With each VM eating upwards of 1GB of memory each and each client clamoring for CPU space, this quickly drained resources. Now you can do the same with only 2 VM Ware players.

http://communities.vmware.com/community/beta/player

User feedback can be found here



Original source of my information here. I do have an i7 that I plan on switching over to this in the short term. So before I switch it over to WCG in the long run, I'll do this and post up the results I get.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 16, 2009)

I've switched over my i7 now and so far I've seen an 1100PPD increase from the CPU, as I was only able to run 3 VM clients. This is before I've applied any OC so I expect this to boost up fairly nicely once I do.

Also worth mentioning is that all of my GPU clients now reach their maximum potential and are helping me reach 30k on that rig alone. I didn't think they were getting bottlenecked, but each one gained 500 PPD - 1000 PPD  depending on the WU. This netted me between a 3000-4500 PPD increase.


----------

